# Ground Control 3.0



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone going, anyone competing?

Im competing althought im sure im going to get my arse kicked haha :yes:


----------



## geblad (Oct 13, 2008)

i'm thinking of entering beginners U80 kg (providing i cut the weight:laugh


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

yup, cutting to -68...might do absolute too haha


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

me 2 68kg


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

i've not been able to train for a couple of months due to injury but i might do, when isit?


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

feb 22nd i think


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

im actually tempted just out of curiosity to see how far i would get. (probbaly not very) can you just turn up and join in? gonna ask more detail at the seminar next week obviously but it could be fun!


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh well i guess not many of us would get chance to compete against each other, im in the 98kg+ cat.... unless i drop half a stone to 98-... dunno but my ego is sayin stay as i am haha. Im also in the beginners class btw.

Jay C - whats the "absolute" class?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Absolute class is where basically, you in the -98/+98 can fight me, who is in the -68.

Any weight goes. Marcelo Garcia is known for his ability to win the ADCC absolutes, but Robert Drysdale took it last year


----------



## AndyM (Feb 1, 2009)

Just a couple of questions,

Is the beginners category divided into separate weight clases or just open weight?

Also, I just wondered what the competition format is (eg. straight knockout elimination rounds or round robin groups etc)


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Beginners class is weight classes too, if there's enough beginners.

The format is knockout rounds, however when I was in the final last time, there were 3 finalists, so we did a round robin for the final


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

So what you are saying is - you where the only one in the beginners lightweight class and you came third??:laugh: sorry couldn't resist that one.

Are you seriously gonna try the absolute?? - can you enter your weight class and that - I'm guessing not - still it would be interesting to see how you get on out of your weight class - although not worth the risk of getting injured and setting you back a couple of months - which is usually the biggest issue (as we all know)!!.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm not gonna get injured by fatties, they won't be on the mats long enough to injure me


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

JayC said:


> I'm not gonna get injured by fatties, they won't be on the mats long enough to injure me


fighting talk thats what we like to hear


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

No, it just means that they'll probably sub me straight away!


----------



## geblad (Oct 13, 2008)

does anyone know what time it starts?


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

i think wiegh in is between 10 and 12 but official confirmation would b nice.:cool:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep, from 10 and 12.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

gutted i can't compete and whoop some ass, but am injured so i'll just have to watch. lol:happy::laugh:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

How'd you get on, JayC? You make weight? =p


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

I had no chance from the start, iv been doing BJJ for about 3-4 months, and my first fight was against Rob Broughton in the over 99's haha, first time iv ever competed, really enjoyed it tho was a busy event!


----------

